# Black berries



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok I thought I would seek a professional opinion so I came to this section. I have tame black berries that are loaded and starting to turn colors. My question is why are they blooming again. Loaded with berries and blooming again for a second crop. Is this normal or did I just get lucky. I think they are Arapaho or Navaho.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd guess cooler than normal weather with all the cloud cover.Double crop would be great.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Mine have done the same but I think its is just buds coming in later and not a double crop.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The Driver. said:


> Mine have done the same but I think its is just buds coming in later and not a double crop.


Late bloomers. I'm done with my dewberries. Dang chickens ate a bunch of them. But I got my share.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

don't know the name of mine but i have about 15ft on a 4ft chain link fence and have gotten 7 gals so far this yr. and will probably get another 3 before they are done. Been an abundant yr.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

We had wild ones picked two weeks ago. Guess the birds and animals hadnt found them. Then they all disappeared. They were all fairly tart though.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

fishinfool said:


> We had wild ones picked two weeks ago. Guess the birds and animals hadnt found them. Then they all disappeared. They were all fairly tart though.


Dewberries.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone. These are blackberries and not dewberries. Also the second crop looks to be full size berries. The first blooms are starting to turn colors and the second ones are starting to fill out with more blooms coming on.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mattsfishin said:


> Thanks everyone. These are blackberries and not dewberries. Also the second crop looks to be full size berries. The first blooms are starting to turn colors and the second ones are starting to fill out with more blooms coming on.


That was for the OP who has wild berries growing. Dewberries are tart.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The tartness in dewberries I reckon is why they make the best jelly.Just my opinion.Just like mustang and possum grapes,best jelly in the world.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Rubberback,
My black berries are in Limestone county so I still have 3-4 weeks or so before they will be ready. Still green, small and just beginning to get a little color on some.
If not mistaken you cover your blueberries with bird netting which is what i need to do since I'm there only on weekends.
Where can I purcahse the netting like you useto keep the birds and neighbors out?
Thanks


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Sugars Pop said:


> Rubberback,
> My black berries are in Limestone county so I still have 3-4 weeks or so before they will be ready. Still green, small and just beginning to get a little color on some.
> If not mistaken you cover your blueberries with bird netting which is what i need to do since I'm there only on weekends.
> Where can I purcahse the netting like you useto keep the birds and neighbors out?
> Thanks


I've slept since then. LOL! I'll look it up! Its very expensive though. Cutlers!


----------

